# Pre-Brexit Residency option?



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

As British citizen, I'm looking to get residency in Portugal, as cheaply as possible in the short term, before full Brexit kicks in after this year.
To do this I'd like to rent a cheap room in an apartment (or other qualifying accommodation) which will enable me to receive a utility bill or such to be able to register with the local authority.
Ideally the place should be close to an airport with public transport access.
Any suggestions welcome.
thank you


----------

